

Martin Heemeyer and the Killdozer - soyelmango
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Heemeyer

======
soyelmango
...And there's the IDF's terrifying customized Caterpillar:

<http://sites.google.com/site/mathknight6/home/idf-d9>

